# Ibs ruining my life



## Faye1234 (Jan 10, 2016)

I was recently diagnosed with ibs. Been living the complete hell of this illness. I'm a single mum trying to look after a 3 year old, 7 year old and elder son with aspergus! I've suffered approximately 2 years before drs sent me to see a specialist. Its hell. The pain in my groin, my hips, my back, stiffness, frustration and tiredness coping with this! It's getting me down trying to live a normal life. Im on 10mg of antidepressant. Iron tablets and mebeverine. Still in lots of pain. Have an appointment with dietitian in a few weeks. So fed up and find it embarrassing to talk about. Used to have bloating and excess wind that is much better for being on the mebeverine. Anyone else have severe groin pain made much worse by movement.. some days I can hardly walk with the pain.


----------



## Faye1234 (Jan 10, 2016)

I would also like to add that if I cough or sneeze this causes severe pain in my groin and also find the ibs pain is so bad when I'm premenstrual. I used to suffer at night time with severe back pain and felt like my back was locking up and I couldn't move this was scary. I find since being on the 10mg of antidepressants this has eased massively. However my symptoms seem to change all the time there is no consistency in the pain or where it is. As people can't see your pain they have absolutely no idea what your going through and if they don't have ibs they would not understand the severity of the pain or even the tiredness this causes and worry I would like to add.


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

Hi faye. I too have the groin pain and ohh boy do my symptoms worsen around my period. Have you looked into endometriosis? Are you ibsc/d or is it predominantly pain? Can't imagine having 3 little ones 24/7 dealing with this. You are very strong.


----------



## Faye1234 (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi, many thanks for your message. Can I ask have you got ibs also? I've googled all sorts lol... sorry I'm not sure what you mean by ibsc/d ? If it was endometriosis how would I get this clarified? My consultant and dr said it was ibs I suppose I trust them but could they be wrong?!


----------



## Faye1234 (Jan 10, 2016)

Just realised what your c/d means my ibs is more predominantly pain and tiredness. However every now and them suffer with c and d.


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

I was diagnosed with ibs about a decade ago and have been searching for the real reason behind my symptoms ever since. If it was endometriosis they unfortunately have to do a scope to be able to 100% identify. You could go to your gynecologist and ask about it. Well ibs is basically just a name when they can't really identify what the reason behind the symptoms is (in my opinion).


----------



## Faye1234 (Jan 10, 2016)

Yes I believe that in your opinion your probably right or give it that name until they realise that was wrong. The trouble is I think the symptoms ring bells with a lot of different illnesses.


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

Absolutely. We need to be our own detective to figure it out which can be so hard. Dr's don't always have the right answers!


----------



## Faye1234 (Jan 10, 2016)

Its just crippling to live with on a daily basis every day I suffer its exhausting and gets you down. Are you on any medication and do you suffer with pain a lot? What other symptoms do you have. Do you manage to work with this?


----------

